# 2014 LT RS Sunroof leaking? Can’t find drain hoses



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

There are two in the front that run down the A-pillars. The holes are a bit difficult to see, but they're in the front corners. There probably are two more in the back that run down the B-Pillars, as well.

Literally just had ours leak a couple days ago, and I ended up having to blow the passenger front side one out with my air compressor attached to some vacuum hose I had shoved down the tube.


----------



## 2014LTRS (Jan 2, 2021)

MP81 said:


> There are two in the front that run down the A-pillars. The holes are a bit difficult to see, but they're in the front corners. There probably are two more in the back that run down the B-Pillars, as well.
> 
> Literally just had ours leak a couple days ago, and I ended up having to blow the passenger front side one out with my air compressor attached to some vacuum hose I had shoved down the tube.


You just blew it out from up top? Or did you take stuff apart . I can’t see any drains up top


----------



## 2014LTRS (Jan 2, 2021)

MP81 said:


> There are two in the front that run down the A-pillars. The holes are a bit difficult to see, but they're in the front corners. There probably are two more in the back that run down the B-Pillars, as well.
> 
> Literally just had ours leak a couple days ago, and I ended up having to blow the passenger front side one out with my air compressor attached to some vacuum hose I had shoved down the tube.


I took apart the a pillar plastic and there was no hose on neither of them and also not on any other pillar in the car


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, I blew it out from up top. You can see where my vacuum line is going - that is into the drain tube:


----------



## jimmyc (Jun 27, 2020)

Just my opinion....but sunroofs......my car came with one....in fact ALL the CRUZEs on the lot had them. So...no choice as I needed a car "right now!". I opened it twice, just to make sure it worked....it's never been opened since,. (2014) . Just too much chance of leakage and "something else to break". Again...just my opinion.


----------



## 2014LTRS (Jan 2, 2021)

MP81 said:


> Yeah, I blew it out from up top. You can see where my vacuum line is going - that is into the drain tube:


You’re sunroof looks completely different than mine does yours say this on it?


----------



## 2014LTRS (Jan 2, 2021)

Just had my neighbor look up my vin(he works at gm) and he told me my car didn’t come with a sunroof, I guess it really is aftermarket with no drainage!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Sure looks like it's a retrofit, just based on that part number: Spoiler Sunroofs and then your neighbor definitely confirmed that. I presume your glass retracts above the roof, rather than into it?

It's so weird to see a retrofit anymore when they're so widely available.

Based on what I'm seeing, I expect they have a full rubber seal all the way around the glass (since it doesn't slide back, under the roof), and then plan on that keeping the sunroof watertight, thus requiring no drain tubes.

It might just be the picture, but it does look like that seal is showing some chafing, meaning the seal isn't perfect anymore, which would allow water in.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

2014LTRS said:


> I have a 2014 LT RS and the sunroof says webesto is that a stock gm part? Because I took off headliner as much as I could up to the sunroof because it is glued to it. I don’t see a drain hose anywhere on the sunroof. I have taken off every pillar to search for a hose nothing came up. Now I am thinking is this a aftermarket sunroof with no drain? Is this even possible. Thank you for any help in advance.


Welcome Aboard!

don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## 2014LTRS (Jan 2, 2021)

MP81 said:


> Sure looks like it's a retrofit, just based on that part number: Spoiler Sunroofs and then your neighbor definitely confirmed that. I presume your glass retracts above the roof, rather than into it?
> 
> It's so weird to see a retrofit anymore when they're so widely available.
> 
> ...


Yeah just took to my uncle who is a mechanic by trade he said this sunroof has no drains and there’s holes you could see so now that the sunroof is older it’s letting water into the channels where the drain would usually but it’s just spraying down


----------



## 2014LTRS (Jan 2, 2021)

2014LTRS said:


> Yeah just took to my uncle who is a mechanic by trade he said this sunroof has no drains and there’s holes you could see so now that the sunroof is older it’s letting water into the channels where the drain would usually but it’s just spraying down


Looking for options on fixing this I have no idea where to even start


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That's a real bummer. I wonder if it was supposed to have drain tubes, but they didn't install them. So you're saying there _are_ drain holes in the corner...but they just dump into your headliner, since there are no tubes?

It might be worth purchasing factory drain tubes, as I believe they can be installed without too much of an issue, and then you'd be able to tie into the sunroof ring's holes.


----------



## 2014LTRS (Jan 2, 2021)

MP81 said:


> That's a real bummer. I wonder if it was supposed to have drain tubes, but they didn't install them. So you're saying there _are_ drain holes in the corner...but they just dump into your headliner, since there are no tubes?
> 
> It might be worth purchasing factory drain tubes, as I believe they can be installed without too much of an issue, and then you'd be able to tie into the sunroof ring's holes.


Yeah but with the way the holes are on the sunroof they are rough square cutouts leading right to the tracks so no way I can do the factory drain tubes. Set a appointment with a local sunroof shop we’ll see what they say.


----------



## 2014LTRS (Jan 2, 2021)

2014LTRS said:


> Yeah but with the way the holes are on the sunroof they are rough square cutouts leading right to the tracks so no way I can do the factory drain tubes. Set a appointment with a local sunroof shop we’ll see what they say.











This is where the hole is this picture was taken at night so you can’t see sunlight coming through


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Interesting - I'm going to bet those aren't intended to be drains - they're just cutouts for forming of the ring, since they don't expect it to be a wet area.

Well, we've seen how well that worked...hopefully the local shop can give you a hand.

Sucks you have to deal with that, though - I'm still rather surprised to see an aftermarket sunroof in such a modern vehicle with one available from the factory.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

MP81 said:


> I'm still rather surprised to see an aftermarket sunroof in such a modern vehicle with one available from the factory.


That's what happens when you can't get just a sunroof from the factory. Some couldnt afford the crazy package price of the "Sun and Sound" package to get a sunroof.


----------

